# Photo of PaulsTT's Kitchen?



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well he's mentioned his new house/new kitchen often enough, I think its time he showed it off.
Go on I dare you :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Well he's mentioned his new house/new kitchen often enough, I think its time he showed it off.
> Go on I dare you : Â


LOL!

What, and get accused of bourgeois decadence again, like the last time Â :

Actually the new kitchen, is not nearly as new as the kitchen in the old place, but it's not nearly as classy as yours Â : Â 

I have loads of photo's of both old and new, even pics of sheds and garages (been messing about with a new camera Â ;D) so I may post something when I get home at the weekend. Might not be of the kitchen though 

I think it's about time some of us shared some photos and indulged in a bit of piss taking again Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Once bitten and all that ( or was it Twice) : :'(


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yes please Paul - we dont mind seeing a few boxes... ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And I'm up for a bit of piss taking :


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone join in? We are just refurbishing a house and the granite kitchen tiles with under floor heating are being laid as we speak ;D Obviously when the kitchen is installed next week, I'll take some pictures.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Of course! Everyone is welcome. ;D ;D
Post your pictures here. :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

wtf is going on here!!!!

Cretins the lot of you! Who wants to see pics of your bloody rooms and new furniture. :-/ :-/

What is the forum coming to when intelligent people just want to share fecking pictures of the houses...

Get a bloody life people..


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

aaaaww spoilsport Nutts, why did you stop 'em. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
We had to endure your gammy toe [smiley=sick2.gif]

Everyone back to work then :'( Â ;D ;DÂ Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Can anyone join in? We are just refurbishing a house and the granite kitchen tiles with under floor heating are being laid as we speak ;D Obviously when the kitchen is installed next week, I'll take some pictures.


LOL! Of course they can Â : Looking forward to seeing it Â  Are you aware of the last 'A photo of ....' thread?



> wtf is going on here!!!!
> 
> Cretins the lot of you! Who wants to see pics of your bloody rooms and new furniture. Â
> 
> ...


  OK Mr Chairman, we will post pictures of festering body parts instead... Â : Â 

I have thought of an ideal picture of my new 'kitchen', you're gonna be really impressed Â 

In the mean time, anybody else up for it, post away Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)




----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

paul- very much aware of the last thread.!!
Thought we could move onto fireplaces next as I have just put in a remote control gas pebble effect fire. How lazy is that? 
And yes, anyone, feel free to take the piss ;D ;D
is this forum going downhill? 
What screenwash should I use?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I suppose we could combine the two and have a picture of a festering kitchen. Or of a fitted toe.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, that was a relief - to get to the end of your post, NuTTs, to find three more smilies.

I thought it might have been a re-run of the toe pics (picks?!), which I've carefully avoided so far. And intend to keep avoiding!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> paul- very much aware of the last thread.!!
> Thought we could move onto fireplaces next as I have just put in a remote control gas pebble effect fire. How lazy is that?
> And yes, anyone, feel free to take the piss ;D ;D
> is this forum going downhill?
> What screenwash should I use?


Hey this is a game I can play - I've actually got a photo of our fireplace with a roaring fire in it...none of this pebble effect rubbish here!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Hey this is a game I can play - I've actually got a photo of our fireplace with a roaring fire in it...none of this pebble effect rubbish here!!


Yeah, thats the spirit [smiley=thumbsup.gif], although what we're gonna be discussing is the _quality and class_ Â of your real fire Â  Â I can't post any pics at the mo, as I'm not at home, but I will at the weekend.

How do you change your sig pics so often, BreTT, every time I log on it's changed, my PC can't keep up, it's like watching the movies!

CCC - festering kitchen - LOL - I've seen a few of those recently Â 

Ian W - what oil should I put in my TT? Â 

Come on, who's gonna go first then? Â ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck Â ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck Â ;D


 :

The old place. Note the view from the kitchen (or lack of..)










Have one of the bathroom as well Â :










The view from the kitchen now Â 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh well since you started it.....

Fireplace in the living room....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0070.jpg

View to front left - Edinburgh beyond the Firth of Forth with Arthur's Seat and Saisbury Crags clearly visible

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0251.jpg

View to front middle - Forth and our very own lighthouse (that very small red and white stripey thing).

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0249.jpg

View to front right is of a field, so I'll spare you that! ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

strange topic ???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> strange topic ???


It goes back to a posting a while ago....Lisa can explain all about her kitchen posting....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> strange topic ???


LOL!

BreTT


> It goes back to a posting a while ago....Lisa can explain all about her kitchen posting....


... and look who seems to have 'chickened out' now, cluck cluck ;D

BreTT - lovely fire, but I can adjust the colour of the flames on mine with a knob Â 

(PS - Sorry if this thread causes offence to anybody living in expensive houses Â :)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Our house looks out over a graveyard.

Its ok though its full, they haven't buried anyone in it for years now.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Our house looks out over a graveyard.
> 
> Its ok though its full, they haven't buried anyone in it for years now.


Now that is COOL!!!


----------

